
The Terrible Beauty of Brain Surgery - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/03/magazine/karl-ove-knausgaard-on-the-terrible-beauty-of-brain-surgery.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
nitin_flanker
The article is so beautifully written, it changed the way I observe my
surroundings.

Brain surgeries always terrify me, specially the part that you should be awake
with opened skull while surgeons go through your brain.

------
ecaroth
I wanted to read that article but the NY Times website was so broken on my
phone and littered with ads that I couldn't make it halfway through

